# Im New Here



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2007)

So I'm new..my husband and I have been together for two years on August 6th and have been since April 3rd...On August 1st he moved to ozark which is 5-6 hours away from where i am...we were having a lot of problems which included him telling other girls that he regretted marrying me and he wanted to sleep with them and a lot of other sexual things.....I didn't think they we could work things out, and now that he is gone i miss him like crazy...

we have a 6 month old daughter together and he has 2 year old son that i have helped raise since he was months old...

We have only been split up 4 days but everyone is pressuring me to go file for divorce....any advice??


----------



## Charlene1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I'm not an authority by any means, as I have my own issues with my hubby, but I don't think jumping into divorce is the best reaction. We were separated a couple years ago (might be again?) and everyone pressured me too... turns out HE filed instead! My family thought it was best if I filed for some reason... my lawyer said it didn't matter. We ended up not going through with it after a couple months separation. Ended up with baby #3 and the light of my life. But use BC if you reconcile!!! Kids only make marriage more complicated. Don't think anyone should jump into divorce without thinking it through. Maybe they don't really like him??


----------



## deidre (Aug 17, 2007)

I agree with Charlene1234....I would say take your time....I new to this forum and I'm new to the marriage concept...Only been married for a year but I have issues of my own and I know being sepreated for a while kinda makes you lonely but it also makes you stronger and shows you if you can actually deal with the fact that you are sepreated.....it's up to you to either make it work or leave it alone....Good luck!


----------



## MrsLV (Jul 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> So I'm new..my husband and I have been together for two years on August 6th and have been since April 3rd...On August 1st he moved to ozark which is 5-6 hours away from where i am...we were having a lot of problems which included him telling other girls that he regretted marrying me and he wanted to sleep with them and a lot of other sexual things.....I didn't think they we could work things out, and now that he is gone i miss him like crazy...
> 
> we have a 6 month old daughter together and he has 2 year old son that i have helped raise since he was months old...
> 
> We have only been split up 4 days but everyone is pressuring me to go file for divorce....any advice??


Hi,
I'm really not comfortable about the fact that he has told other women that he regretted marrying you and wanted to do sexual things with them. Is this the kind of person that you want to be with? Seriously...the birth control suggestion that the other's spoke of is a good idea because you don't want to bring kids into something so unstable-but also what about STDs? If he is so much into the need/want to sleep with other people, then you must be aware of possible disease. 
Maybe he got married before he was ready, because it seems that he doesn't want to settle down. You deserve to be with someone who wants to be with you-not you and everyone else. Perhaps divorce is not such a bad idea, afterall. You don't want to be a fool, and who knows what's in store for your future. You may in fact find someone who wants to be with you and only you. Don't shortchange yourself, or your self-worth. 
Good Luck.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

It might be that he is blowing off steam. It might be that he is a schmuck. Either way take it slow and easy prepare yourself for the worst and hope for the best. But on a whole I could not picture leaving one of my children and moving so far away and not being a part of their lives. Is this the guy you want your kids to look up too. If he is flirting with the idea of cheating then he is close to cheating.

Best of luck and keep us informed.

draconis


----------



## Alan (Dec 8, 2007)

This guy is definitely cheating.Sit him down when you have a chance and ask him flat out based on what you've heard already,'are you cheating'?but be prepared for his response,if you're not,and you know you're not ready to give up regardless of his answer,don't ask,but get ready for a long and painful ride.


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

I have to say since it has only been four days that it is just to early to accept that you should divorce. I feel divorce is something that only you or your spouse should weigh in on and not everyone else. No one should push you into it.


----------

